# Replacement washer nozzle for 2005 Altima (2.5 L)



## redwings77 (Dec 1, 2010)

As anybody who owns the '05 Altima knows, the spray from the washer nozzles are mediocre at best. The coverage is poor and in order to clean the whole windshield it seems that you need to use a quarter of the washer fluid to get the window clean. Now I ask members of Nissan Forums for your help, does anyone know of a replacement that has more of a 'fan' spray than the 'squirt' spray that is stock for this car? I've looked and can't find anything. I just want something that cleans my windows and I don't need the LED type. ANY help would be appreciated. Happy New Year.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Have you tried cleaning them to see if that helps? My actually fans.


----------

